# pro fin mud



## jakester (Nov 16, 2007)

Hey Guys 
Has anyone herd of a company called Certainteed some of there mud brands go under the name of ProFin (thats we have here in Ontario Can.) they also have (best mud in the joint), and (2 kote) any info or comennts would help.
Jake


----------



## BUTCHERMAN (Jan 19, 2008)

Never heard of joint compound from them. They make batt insulation (Certianteed).


----------



## jakester (Nov 16, 2007)

Hey Butcherman
Sorry I forgot to mention that they also go by ProRoc.


----------



## Drywall1 (Dec 12, 2005)

BUTCHERMAN said:


> Never heard of joint compound from them. They make batt insulation (Certianteed).


Certainteed just bought out someone (cant think of) but they are now a huge player in the market. Im sure they have a compound line. Probably put their name on the bucket of who they bought out.

Nate


----------



## tonyvlx (Oct 30, 2005)

jakester

Im from the Vaughan area also. Iv used the ProRoc compound a few times. I like it alot. Id say its better than the CGC red.


----------



## raven2006 (Dec 19, 2006)

Rona used to carry the profin and they just recently switched to proroc which is the same as the best mud in the joint. I've used both and think they are great. Like them much better than the synco.


----------



## taper71 (Dec 5, 2006)

I like the westroc ( best mud in the joint ) taping, but the synco classic finish gives me the best results. I find Green lid from westroc I end up with lots of fish eyes. I have never tried the pro fin mud and only know of one supplier for it , but they are way out of my way to bother.


----------



## jakester (Nov 16, 2007)

Hi tonyvlx
I have to agree with you that anything is better than the CGC red, I think they changed something in it but I find a lot of fisheyes, have you tried the GP toughroc light, it works great very smooth and easy to work with, I have also tried sheetrock blue lid from USG this is a very good mud if you use boxes.


----------



## tonyvlx (Oct 30, 2005)

jakester

Ya iv used GP toughroc light. Thats another good product. Unfortunatly we are only allowed to use CGC brand.


----------



## jakester (Nov 16, 2007)

Hey Tontvlx
To bad ,there are such good products out there, it's a shame you have to struggle with CGC.
Drop me an e-mail when you get a chance [email protected]
jake


----------

